# Corn cob bedding?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, definitely wouldn't use it. I'd expect them to eat it. Corn is about the sweetest cereal crop there is, which goes for the plant not just the cob(I'm assuming that's what you mean, not the actual cobs). It is generally problematic for horses to eat because of sugar content, but for bedding, I'd imagine it may also be a bit mouldy - or become that way quickly, so not safe to be eaten anyway.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What kind are you using?

I use the pelleted version that doesn't have chemicals in it. I prefer it over the standard pelleted sawdust bedding.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The bedding looks like pop corn. I put Harmony in there today. She thought it smelled and looked edible but immediately spit it out. Then tried a few more mouthfuls and spit those out. She decided the hay is much better. 

I actually like it as a bedding- low dust (for now) and it looks easy enough to muck out. I've tried all sorts of pine shavings. The small shavings are very dusty, the large ones get caught in the pitchfork. The pine pellets, which seemed like such a good idea, fall apart and become very very dusty.


----------



## SkyRider47 (Nov 11, 2020)

All horses are different, but we used them for several years in stalls and in the trailer, and our horses never showed any interest in eating them. Cobs last longer than shavings, dry out better, and are easier to pick. I prefer them.


----------

